# turtle trapping



## erowlson (Jan 7, 2009)

anyone out there ready for some snapping turtle trapping as bad as i do?


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

i love checking turtle traps but didn't do any last year because of the change in limit might as well only run one trap and not worth driving 20 miles one way for 2 turtles


----------



## erowlson (Jan 7, 2009)

i live in the irish hills so there are hundreds of great spots in just a 5 mile radius! i make my own traps and learned everything from an old timer. been hardcore ever since!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

what exactly do you do with them once theyre trapped??


----------



## erowlson (Jan 7, 2009)

eat them!!!!!!!!!!! what else? ohh and save the shells. make a clock out of a 40 pounders shell!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

how do you cook them? can you show me some type of traps you use and what kind of turtles you are allowed to trap? i live on the chained lakes in napoleon so I figured i might give it a shot.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

got snappers in my pond that i want removed. usually i just crawl out there and wrangle them bare handed...havent used traps. meh. if your interested, head over this way! those buggers eat all the swan babies!


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

do you guys know if ya need a lisence for them? also what kind of trap do you use?


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

does chinese finger trap count? OUCH!


----------



## waterford bill (Sep 22, 2008)

I would aslo like to find out how to design a turtle trap. How hard is it to butcher a turtle? I've heard its not pretty.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

You need a fishing license. When prepared the right way turtle is excellent tablefare.

Ganzer


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

ill stick with them frawgs they dont bite as hard and theyre not as ugly!:yikes:


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

You do need a fishing license. 

The 2008 regulations were: 
Season: July 15th - Sept 15th. 
Size: snapper 13" softshells ay size.
Limit: 2 in combination, but no more than one of each species per day.

Your name and address must be on the traps.
You can only use 3 traps.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

How can you build cheap traps? Also, how do you guys catch frogs, and I'm talking the big ones that you can't just find along the shore...


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

My dad use to trap them when I was a kid and did real good. He use to wait until he had about six saved up until he would butcher them. He would put them in an old empty cattle water trough in the barn. I use to poke a stick in there to check on them and man those turtles were mean. We would use dead fish for bait ,either carp shot from bowfishing or a few small panfish . From what I remember the traps were a cylinder shape made out of heavy gauge wire crimped together. At the back end of the trap was more heavy gauge wire in a circle shape crimped or wired and at the opening of the trap or the front was the finer octogon shaped chicken wire.This part was tapered in a funnel shape and went inside the trap starting with a large opening then tapering down smaller. Basically the turtles would smell the fish and crawl in but usally were unable to get back out. The traps never had to be 100 % submerged and We would just lay them in back water sloughs, ditches, shallow water ponds ,pockets in catttail marshes and such. Sometimes you would get a double and often you had painters ,box turtles and such to release back into the water.


----------



## erowlson (Jan 7, 2009)

sorry been working all day. surprised at all the responses. first off they are right just a fishing license. second i make my own traps out of chicken wire. Regulations state that you must mark them just like a tip-up with your name and address because its considered unattended. You cannot submerge them 100% of the way because you need to leave a gap for them to breathe and lift their head up.(DNR Reg.) I do not have a picture right now, i'll draw up some designs that i got from an old timer and post them on here.. you can also float them on the surface using PVC or other tubing, i've heard of people doing this. You can also buy traps, but i perfer making them because its fun and alot cheaper. As for baiting, i use quartered carp thats been left out in the sun for a day or so, also have used chicken gizzards placed in a nylon stocking or making a little wire basket. which hangs halfway into the trap, i prefer nylon because when the bait gets soggy it doesnt leak out. I usually use clips on the top for a trap door for pulling the catch out. PREPERATION: the best trick in the book for cleaning...Make them bite something, pull their neck all the way out and stab a knife right behind the head trying not to lose any of their neck dispose of their head(it still can bite!) Nail the tail to the side of shed/board/tree and let it bleed out. Flip over on its back and cut the chest plate off*and heres the key..take a coat hanger(metal) straighten it out and run it down the spine of the turtle and it will unattach all the nerve endings and all the muscles will go limp, you no longer will have to fight the turtle.* Prepare the turtle meat like you would squirrel or rabbit. I prefer deboning and chunking it up in pieces use a flour mix or anykind of seasoned fry mix..then fry it. More of an appetizer than a meal that way, but great none the less. Any more questions let me know.. i'm excited about this turtle thread.. lets keep it going. Its good to know there are that many people interested.


----------



## erowlson (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the drawing.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I use the carp I kill while spearfishing for bait, and modified dog crates for traps. Works awesome.


----------



## 00Buck (Feb 28, 2009)

nice to learn something new. 

thanks,


----------



## duncan (Feb 23, 2005)

I make mine out of 2x4 fence and hog rings. I can then fold them up flat for storage.


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Cool thread. I might have to give it a try this year. I have herd if you keep the turtle in a wash tub or something similar and keep changing the water daily untill the water stays clear they will taste a lot better. oh thanks for the drawing.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

GERRYE said:


> Cool thread. I might have to give it a try this year. I have herd if you keep the turtle in a wash tub or something similar and keep changing the water daily untill the water stays clear they will taste a lot better. oh thanks for the drawing.


 

Definately a good thing to "flush" them for a week.

You'd be amazed how much better they smell after the first 2 or 3 days.


----------



## waterford bill (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the coathanger idea. How long does it take to bleed out the turtle?


----------



## J FISH (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats cool, might have to give it a try.


----------



## erowlson (Jan 7, 2009)

i used to let them bleed out because of the extended time period it takes them to die. i had one i hung and came back the next day and was still fighting me. and by fighting i mean pulling back and making it difficult to clean them. The coathanger thing is something i heard last year and worked great so never hung them last year. They go limp and smooth sailing from there!


----------



## erowlson (Jan 7, 2009)

i used to keep them in 55 gallon barrels to flush them but do to limits i have to clean them as soon as i get them cause i get so many. When they say 2 a day or in possession of 2 that means at your home as well. would not be surprised if they check me either cause my friend is a dnr and he knows my operation. just being safe!


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

instead of using a coathanger you can use any garden hose, once you chop the head off take a garden hose and put it down its neck and hold that puppy tight and the turtle will fill up like a balloon it seperates the meat from the shell and makes it easier to skin.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

"......traps never had to be 100 % submerged..."

Trap should not be submerged-turtle should not drownd.

Knew a group of guys looonnng time ago that caught lots of turtle. One said he served drowned turtle to his family a couple times and they always saiit "dont taste good."

Fur Fish & Game had an article last year about this time giving excellent dressing techniques for turtle. Ill try to find it, when I get caught up.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Always wanted to try it!

After the meat is chunked up, can it be frozen for later use?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

And how in the heck do you get a live 40# snapper out of the woods?...especially if you've got a walk?


----------



## erowlson (Jan 7, 2009)

yes you can freeze it but soak it in salt water. as for the 40 pounder. i got with my boat in swampy canals. i have a duckboat that works well for going through shallows where i put my traps. i have several locations within 5 miles of me. from ponds, rivers, canals,swamps, ditches, culverts, lakes. ive caught them everywhere.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm a "reformed" turtle trapper....I trapped them for years (and still have traps I'll sell cheap) and loved it. Then I read that report ! I think but am not sure it came from the DNR. The bottom line is that these things live over a hundred years and eat dead things. I can't remember the numbers but they 
are so full of chemicals, heavy metals and poisons of all sorts that it turned me off completely. But having said that...they are delicious.


----------



## erowlson (Jan 7, 2009)

never knew that but i believe it. as for the traps im interested and send me pics if you could! thanks.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

UPTracker...you asked how to transport a 40 lb snapper if you happen to be way back in the woods. Take a real sharp knife, a hatchet, and a plastic trash bag with you. Remove the head, cut around each leg close to the shell then split the shell with the hatchet. You can also use the blunt end of the hatchet and tap on the backside of the knife blade to cut the shell. Then seperate the shell and cut the ribs holding the tender loin in place and filet it from the shell. Once that's done skin the legs, tail and neck and put them in the plastic bag. It'll lighten your load.


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a couple of my uncle's old net-and-hoop traps like my dad and I used when I was a kid. I was never that hot about turtle meat, but I always felt it was the price I had to pay for the right to eat the LIVERS! Man, I don't like beef liver at all, but I can eat turtle liver like potato chips...YUM!.


----------



## trappintees (Jul 12, 2005)

How exactly does the coat hanger trick work? You poke it in at the tail and shove it through trying to keep it near the inside of the shell?

Sailor, do you have hoop traps or box traps? any pictures?

The new turtle regulations are ridiculous. I emailed the DNR when they first changed them and their response was that there were no studies or sound science to back them up it was "a general assumption that turtle and amphibian populations are believed to be on the decline." We now have the lowest harvest limit and shortest season of all states that allow turtle take. Even Canada has less regulations. I have not noticed any population decline in the areas I have trapped since a kid. If you agree email the DNR and ask for their sound science to back up the new regulations.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Sailor said:


> I'm a "reformed" turtle trapper....I trapped them for years (and still have traps I'll sell cheap) and loved it. Then I read that report ! I think but am not sure it came from the DNR. The bottom line is that these things live over a hundred years and eat dead things. I can't remember the numbers but they
> are so full of chemicals, heavy metals and poisons of all sorts that it turned me off completely. But having said that...they are delicious.


From what I can find, they are no more contaminated than a walleye from Lake Erie. I looked into this years ago when I started turtle trapping and found a lot of data and none of it indicated that they were too contaminated to eat. There are a few rivers in Ohio where they recommend removing all fat and not eating the organs due to contamination, but that is in special areas.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

We used to have a turtle cook out every year. 

We would store them in the horse trough and cleanse them. The best way we found to clean them was to take a pair of pliers, pull their head out and then, clamp it in a vise. The turlte stays erect and doesn't fight you. We used to bleed out and everything, that never worked.

Soft shell turltes taste as good if not better than snappers.


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

In the areas I frequent you run across these duck eaters often, you can just pick them up:



















I never ate one because I didn't know how to clean them. Someone should make a video. I would be happy to give them to someone that can show me first hand how it is done. Are there any of you turtle eaters in the Sebewaing - Caseville area willing to show me?


----------

